
Show HN: Rst2ansi – a rst document renderer for your terminal - Snaipe
https://github.com/Snaipe/python-rst-to-ansi
======
Snaipe
Author here.

This software is still in alpha, and lacks in both handling some reST features
and style extensibility, but is still pretty much functional.

I made this for another project of mine where I needed to render some document
parts over the terminal, and decided to give reST a go.

As always, suggestions are welcome.

~~~
alanpost
How does your project differ from rendering an rst document in to a manpage?

~~~
Snaipe
Man pages are their own thing -- although the end result could be the same
with some aesthetic differences (man pages does not support colors per-se,
though with a config you could style your titles or emphasis).

rst2ansi is a more generic document renderer, that may be used in another
program to render document parts. It doesn't convert the document to an
intermediate man page, nor specifically formats the document as, well,
documentation.

~~~
alanpost
The closest thing I think of given your example is how the --help flag in git
displays the manpage instead of an option summary. Is that the sort of thing
you have in mind?

~~~
Snaipe
I originally made this for an interactive index where you can query some
document parts, and these parts are written in rst -- in essence, it's almost
the same: rendering an arbitrary document into a string, that you may or may
not manipulate later.

